# 3D zuhause möglich mit guter Qualität für Avatar und was dannach folgen wird?



## Draxx (18. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend Leute,

Ich war in Avatar und muss sagen wow.

Nur was mir dieser Film gezeigt hat: Wie kriege ich so eine Bombe von Film Halbwegs gut zu hause hin?

Klar 7.1 oder mehr Große Glotze auch klar aber mal bitte 3D zu hause gibt es da schon Möglichkeiten oder tut sich da was demnächst auf weil Avatar auf 41" und 2.1 geht ja gar nicht  da muss schon meines Erachtens 3D her und das nicht klein bzw. Beamer .

Würde mich interessieren was so die Leute mit Ahnung für Prognosen oder Tipps haben 

Würde mich freuen über Antworten 

Lg Draxx


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2009)

Sagen wir es mal so : Du musst nicht mehr lange warten  Alle großen Hersteller sitzen in den Startlöchern. Bluray 3D Ende 2010. Projectiondesign F10 AS3D schon für 20.000 erhältlich.. Weihnachten 2010 könnte es schon soweit sein (optimistisch).. Selbstbau im Moment ist in Anbetracht der bevorstehenden Consumerwelle unnötige Geldausgabe.

mfg chmee


----------



## Draxx (18. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich doch vielversprechend an. 

Okay 20.000 Ist mir doch etwas argh viel 

Wobei gut 1 Jahr warten doch ne lange zeit ist, aber ich denke wird sich lohnen, bzw. ich hoffe es


----------



## MaKeDir (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich war gestern abend auch im Kino. (3D versteht sich)
Ich in überwältigt von dem Film. Einfach Klasse.
Ich suche auch gerade nach der 3D möglickeit. Die 20000 Euro Version habe ich bereits gefunden. (da warte ich dann auch lieber ein wenig.
Ich werde den Film mir auf jedenfall noch einmal ansehen im Kino.

MfG


----------



## mafiamix (22. Dezember 2009)

Hab neulich erst einen Computerbildschirm gesehen. 3D aber ohne Brille, das heißt, dass man die Objekte auch normal sehen kann, wie sie aus dem Bildschirm heraus kommen. Der Preis für den 24" Bildschirm war allerdings 5.000 €.


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2009)

Samsung hat auf der IFA-2009 ihren 3D-Fernseher gezeigt. Hässliches Bild mit schrecklichem 3D-Effekt, von genau 7 Positionen in definierten Entfernungen. alles andere war Wischiwaschi. Sie hätten damit in ihren Labs bleiben sollen.

Einzelplatz-3D gibt es schon recht lange, aber wenn mehrere Personen schauen sollen, wird die Sache komplex.

mfg chmee


----------



## fabiogloor (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Die neueren Filme die für 3D gemacht wurden (Avatar ist ja nicht der erste, sondern der erste den ich gekannt habe der für 3D Kinos gemacht wurde war Bloody Valentine) sind jetzt schon im Handel als 3D DVD oder Blue Ray erhältlich. Es ist beim Bloody Valentine z.B. so, dass dort 2 3D Brillen enthalten sind. Wie gut es am Home Fernseher rüberkommt hab ich noch nicht getestet. Evtl. hat jemand dazu schon Erfahrungen?

lg Fabio


----------



## Daniel34 (3. Januar 2010)

Also bei "My Bloody Valentine" wurde als 3D Filter noch ein Farbfilter verwendet ( der mit den rot-grün-, blau grün- Brillen). Diesen 3D Effekt kann natürlich jeder zu Hause genießen der den Film und eine passende Kamera hat.
Alle anderen Filme die danach kamen verwenden als 3D Filter jedoch ein Polarisationsfilter. Die standard Fernseher bzw. Projektoren können jedoch noch kein polarisiertes Licht ausstrahlen.
Deswegen kann man im moment zumindest noch kein "Ice Age 3" oder "Final Destination4" oder gar "Avatar" zu Hause auf 3D genießen.

Gruß und frohes neues


----------



## chmee (3. Januar 2010)

Anaglyph-Technik ist ein alter Hut. Wein in neuen Schläuchen (zB 1983 Amityville 3D). Zeitgleich versuchte man es mit speziellen VHS-Playern, die eine Shutterbrille ansteuerten (abwechselnd rechtes/linkes Auge). Kein Erfolg.. Polarisierte Wiedergabe hat besondere Erfordernisse (Projektionsleinwand darf das polarisierte Licht nicht drehen, Wiedergabegerätschaft (Player,Beamer,TV) muss das Doppelte der eigentlichen Wiederholfrequenz schaffen). Ergo sind die aktuellen 3D-Blu-Rays auf den Rechner angewiesen, wo man dann mit Shutterbrillen gucken kann.

Links:
http://www.full-hd-3d.de/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_3-D_films

mfg chmee


----------



## ElectroRob (13. Februar 2010)

Nunja, bis die 3D Technik für zu Hause ausgereift ist, dauert s noch eine Weile...


----------



## Homerlein (15. Februar 2010)

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande.
Der erste Kinofilm in 3D war Monster vers. Aliens. Kurz darauf ist dann My Bloody Valentine erschienen. 

Zur Zeit versucht NVidia mit ihrer 3D Shutterbrille im PC Gamebereich Fuß zu fassen. 
So ziemlich alle 3D Spiele sind damit spielbar. So kommt auch das Spiel Avatar dem Film doch sehr nahe.

Ciao
Homerlein


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2010)

Zwei Daten die schlicht und einfach falsch sind, 's scheint, dass Du ein bisschen jünger bist.

1. Der erste 3D-Film im Kino war : *Bwana Devil* im Jahre 1952 auf Anaglyphbasis. Erfolgreich war aber House of Wax (1953) - Remake ohne 3D dann mit Paris Hilton im Jahre 2005.
(Technische Experimente vor 1952 mal ausgelassen)

2. Die Konsumer-3D-Shutterbrille gibt es seit 1999, damals mit der Elsa Revelator, erlebt jetzt aber einen zweiten Frühling. Es gibt noch frühere Modelle, aber das Elsa-Modell war das erste, das im Laden erhältlich und nicht teuer war, ~250DM. Ach ja, damals nannte sich sowas auch noch Virtual Reality 

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (23. Februar 2010)

So, Acer greift ins Konsumer-Geschehen ein:

*Acer H5360*
3D Projektion / 120Hz und Shutterbrille 
DLP-Projektor mit 1280x720px nativ
2500 AnsiLumen

UVP 800Eur - Im Netz ab etwa 600Eur

mfg chmee


----------



## Mark (23. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Habe den Hyundai W220S: 3D-Monitor mit Polarisations-Verfahren. Dabei werden quasi die "Fields" für die Bild-Trennung verwandt, was natürlich leider die Auflösung stark herabsetzt (halbiert); vorallem, weil der Monitor nur 1680x1050 hat 
"3D-Effekt" ist schon nicht schlecht und nicht Syncen zu müssen bzw. keine besondere Grafikkarte zu benötigen, ist super. Lediglich der stark eingeschränkte Vertikale Betrachtungswinkel gehört noch deutlich korrigiert... 
-> auf's kommende Weihnachten warten lohnt sicher. Da geht's dann hoffentlich auch so richtig mit "ohne Brille" los 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## ElectroRob (23. Februar 2010)

Also mit 3D kommt so einiges auf uns zu, schaut euch das Interview mit Ingo Nadler von more3D auf GROBI.tv mal an

Intervewi Teil 1
Interview Teil 2


----------



## silmepurpurdrache (11. März 2010)

Ich habe mir neulich "Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde" als Bluray gekauft, diesen Film kann man auch in 3D schauen. Bei der Bluray sind 4 Rot-Grün-Brillen dabei, diese Papp-und-Plastik-Dinger. Ich hatte den Film vorher in Indien in einem 3D-Kino geschaut, kannte also die Effekte. Der Film ist ja effekttechnisch komplett auf 3D ausgelegt. Ich muss sagen, daheim auf dem großen FullHD-Fernseher hat mich der Film in 3D sehr enttäuscht. Einige Effekte sind klasse, auch mit der Billig-3D-Version, allerdings sind kleinere Objekte (wie der leuchtende Vogel, wer den Film kennen sollte) absolut nicht erkennbar, unscharf und erscheinen doppelt. Das menschliche Auge ist offenbar dafür nicht ausgelegt, entfernungs- und größentechnisch. Vermute ich mal. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## chmee (11. März 2010)

Damit eine Anaglyph-Brille richtig funktioniert, müssen auch die Grundfarben stimmen, sonst kommt es -wie von Dir beschrieben- zu Geisterbildern. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Anaglyphvariante fast die schlechteste (im Vergleich zu den Möglichkeiten heutzutage), wenn auch die billigste Möglichkeit.

mfg chmee


----------

